# School buses in your country



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*In Lithuania*


----------



## Preibiton (Sep 8, 2010)

Bulgaria


----------



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

My son attends the local Australian Christian College. The College provides their own fleet of buses for all of their schools around Australia. They all usually feature paint schemes similar to this:










Source: http://darlingdowns.acc.edu.au/enrolment/faqs/


----------



## Madgtt (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Buddy


----------



## LanGeo (Mar 24, 2013)

RokasLT said:


> MY GOD hno::bash:


Are you sure?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

:nuts:


----------



## Idfha (May 5, 2014)

that country treats education.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

LanGeo said:


> Are you sure?


There are one invention that can help :lol:









P.S. winter in LT.


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

*Chengdu*, China
school bus by Skyscraper City, on Flickr


----------



## Jesfsica (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

School buses in the UK are generally treated like normal bus routes that go once a day in each direction.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Have you seen the school buses in the USA...they are still living in 1945 ????? yet they don't see it...strange hey...?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

redbaron_012 said:


> Have you seen the school buses in the USA...they are still living in 1945 ????? yet they don't see it...strange hey...?












:lol:


----------

